# Repair manuals



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

2012+ Beetle repair manuals link

Had to take it down, PM me your gmail address if you'd like copies. This really includes EVERYTHING (Body, engine, transmission, wiring, etc)!


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Most excellent, and bound to be useful - thanks!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Please PM me if you would like a copy, I have to disable the public share on it.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Google Drive no worky for me.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> Google Drive no worky for me.


 yes it does lol


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> yes it does lol


 Thanks bud!:thumbup:


----------



## mumu (Dec 13, 2012)

PM sent 

Waiting for the awesome, thank you.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Pm's replied


----------



## Hombrezuelo (Jan 15, 2010)

PM sent thank you!


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

pm sent. thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

PM Sent, thank you so much!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

All pm's replied


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks again for the manual! I was wondering if there was any chance you (or someone you know) could get your hands on the Euro or Australian workshop manuals as well?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Isola said:


> Thanks again for the manual! I was wondering if there was any chance you (or someone you know) could get your hands on the Euro or Australian workshop manuals as well?


 Not sure to be honest, I know where I got these doesn't have the euro ones.


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Not sure to be honest, I know where I got these doesn't have the euro ones.


 Thanks anyway


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So those who have downloaded them, what do you think? Helpful?


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

drtechy said:


> So those who have downloaded them, what do you think? Helpful?


 Absolutely!

I've spent a bunch of time reading through the DSG and electrical ones, and I'm sure the others are going to get used at some point.

Many thanks for making them available!


----------



## MrSector9 (Aug 17, 2003)

extremely helpful


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> So those who have downloaded them, what do you think? Helpful?


 Hell yeah. It seems this is what VW techs go to when they need some help, haha


----------



## mulksman (Mar 18, 2013)

PM sent.... thanks for sharing


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

grahamwright1 said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I've spent a bunch of time reading through the DSG and electrical ones, and I'm sure the others are going to get used at some point.
> 
> Many thanks for making them available!





MrSector9 said:


> extremely helpful





stainlineho said:


> Hell yeah. It seems this is what VW techs go to when they need some help, haha


 Awesome, I haven't even started to dig into them yet, but I'm sure I will soon


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Really nice, although I can't seem to find any useful info when it comes to coding the cars through OBD, only general info.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chillout said:


> Really nice, although I can't seem to find any useful info when it comes to coding the cars through OBD, only general info.


You'll need vag com to do any coding changes.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

duh, I have a licensed VCDS 
Otherwise I would not be looking for OBD information


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chillout said:


> duh, I have a licensed VCDS
> Otherwise I would not be looking for OBD information


Unfortunately I still haven't gone through them but I have to believe it's there somewhere. What exactly are you looking to change though? There isn't too much on these beetles that you can. The system isn't as robust as the gti's.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah I've noticed that a lot of stuff in the central electrics module is still unknown, I was hoping these guides to be of any help in this field.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chillout said:


> yeah I've noticed that a lot of stuff in the central electrics module is still unknown, I was hoping these guides to be of any help in this field.


Yea I don't think dealers are supposed to mess with coding too much. There really is no diagnostic purpose for them to, so I assume thats why its not included.


----------



## Hombrezuelo (Jan 15, 2010)

already got, Awesome! Thank you.


----------

